# Rate me. 15yr



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

I mew and chew , have an palate expander. What else can I do judging from this picture???

I have been mewing for half a year, chewing for 2 months.


----------



## xz90 (Apr 20, 2019)

Lens distorted pic, and you looking downwards

Post better pic


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 20, 2019)

Post a better picture. I can't tell shit from this.


----------



## shibo (Apr 20, 2019)

its over


----------



## dogtown (Apr 20, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> *You are a subhuman.*
> *POSTING THE THREAD 6 MILLION TIMES WONT CHANGE THE FACT THAT YOU WILL STAY VIRGIN FOREVER AND BEYOND*



Boyo log out man


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 20, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> *You are a subhuman.*
> *POSTING THE THREAD 6 MILLION TIMES WONT CHANGE THE FACT THAT YOU WILL STAY VIRGIN FOREVER AND BEYOND*


I thought I saw this fucker before, jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Apr 20, 2019)

Vs me


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> I mew and chew , have an palate expander. What else can I do judging from this picture???
> 
> I have been mewing for half a year, chewing for 2 months.
> View attachment 43230


----------



## shibo (Apr 20, 2019)

Lips me


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> View attachment 43238


Aspie 101


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 20, 2019)

@Jaded


----------



## Bengt (Apr 20, 2019)

Lifes not fair bro
Just ldar


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Apr 20, 2019)

Bengt said:


> Lifes not fair bro


t. nt nw0


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> View attachment 43238


END IT ASAP


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> END IT ASAP


Do you have any advice, could you describe what is the thing which is so bad?


----------



## Bengt (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Do you have any advice, could you describe what is the thing which is so bad?


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

Bengt said:


> View attachment 43266


Which facial feature is so disturbing? I asked for advice not degeneracy.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 20, 2019)

@Extra Chromosome my dude, chill lol

Anyway yeah dude, it's kinda over for you.. but well, if you are 15 yet you may improve in years.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Which facial feature is so disturbing? I asked for advice not degeneracy.


INJECT 20 IU OF HGH DAILY


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> @Extra Chromosome my dude, chill lol
> 
> Anyway yeah dude, it's kinda over for you.. but well, if you are 15 yet you may improve in years.


What could I possibly do to fix this issue? I stated above what I am currently doing.


----------



## Absi (Apr 20, 2019)

it's over bro, I really hate to say it to people who are not trolling, but it's really over


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> INJECT 20 IU OF HGH DAILY


Where could I get that from? Would it function if I was 18 at the time I injected myself?


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 20, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> END IT ASAP



Your an ass, srs


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

Absi said:


> it's over bro, I really hate to say it to people who are not trolling, but it's really over


Yeah, any advice to improve my situation?


----------



## Jaded (Apr 20, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> @Jaded


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 20, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Your an ass, srs


gROW UP INKEL11!!!


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Yeah, any advice to improve my situation?



Get a beater haircut, your 15 you'll look diffrent in a couple of years


----------



## Absi (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Yeah, any advice to improve my situation?


Surgeries


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

Absi said:


> Surgeries


over


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Apr 20, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> END IT ASAP


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

notafed said:


>


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Get a beater haircut, your 15 you'll look diffrent in a couple of years


Would a fade work? I have honestly been looking for countless variations of hairstyles yet I never find one which fits.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Apr 20, 2019)

impure666 said:


> View attachment 43288
> View attachment 43288
> View attachment 43288
> View attachment 43288
> View attachment 43288


bro u are going to get banned


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

notafed said:


> bro u are going to get banned


over


notafed said:


> bro u are going to get banned


any tips on not to get banned tbhngl


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 20, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> gROW UP INKEL11!!!



Nah bro, all jokes aside I really don't fuck with you if your telling possibly severly mentally unstable people to kill themselves. And idgf if that makes me unpopular on this site jfl


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 20, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> gROW UP INKEL11!!!


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 20, 2019)

Just ldar bro


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Would a fade work? I have honestly been looking for countless variations of hairstyles yet I never find one which fits.



Most black people can pull of braids and i think that might suit you, but your better of asking your barber what would work i think


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 20, 2019)

rockndogs said:


>


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 20, 2019)

Sorry but it’s over bro, even BBC game can’t save you.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Just ldar bro


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 20, 2019)

i meant this shit, not the pascoa island's statues


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> i meant this shit, not the pascoa island's statues


----------



## G O D (Apr 20, 2019)

Show us your side profile.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Most black people can pull of braids and i think that might suit you, but your better of asking your barber what would work i think


I will be asking my barber, thanks for the advice very nice of you to do.


----------



## G O D (Apr 20, 2019)

Don't give up bro.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

G O D said:


> Show us your side profile.


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> I will be asking my barber, thanks for the advice very nice of you to do.


based and respectpilled


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> based and respectpilled


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 20, 2019)

*niggers*


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> *niggers*


over niggercels


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 20, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> *niggers*


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


>


















VirtueSignaller said:


> View attachment 43313


----------



## G O D (Apr 20, 2019)

impure666 said:


> View attachment 43307


His side profile saves him tbh, he should show his profile when approaching women.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

G O D said:


> Show us your side profile.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> View attachment 43316


mogs me


----------



## G O D (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> View attachment 43316


Your profile mogs your front tbh tbh.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

G O D said:


> Your profile mogs your front tbh tbh.


What should I do? Majority of people see my front first, any advice for my front?


----------



## G O D (Apr 20, 2019)

I think you can ascend, you're young.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

G O D said:


> His side profile saves him tbh, he should show his profile when approaching women.


tbh, he still looks subhuman tho


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 20, 2019)

G O D said:


> I think you can ascend, you're young.


No age for your face


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> No age for your face


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 20, 2019)

G O D said:


> I think you can ascend, you're young.


Elaborate on that, how would I be able to ascend what should I be doing?


----------



## G O D (Apr 20, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> What should I do? Majority of people see my front first, any advice for my front?


Right now you're a chadlite bro. "Just have a tall face bro" theory is true.





#1 reason why tall face theory is correct


Average faces. Here are averaged faces of attractive people. And guess what? They are all tall faces. This is the nail in the coffin for the dumb and outdated short face theory.




lookism.net


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

G O D said:


> Right now you're a chadlite bro. "Just have a tall face bro" theory is true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tfw compact midface


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 20, 2019)

.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## impure666 (Apr 20, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


>


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 20, 2019)

rockndogs said:


>


----------



## shibo (Apr 20, 2019)

G O D said:


> His side profile saves him tbh, he should show his profile when approaching women.


Just talk to women sideways bro


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 20, 2019)

this sites rating threads are more cancer than lookism ngl


----------



## Autist (Apr 20, 2019)

*YOU LOOK LIKE A NERDIC WITH SHIT SKIN COLORING. IT NEVER BEGAN FOR YOH.*


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 20, 2019)

IF this is really you, Sorry boyo, you need surgerymaxx, no time for you to ldar or its f over, 







Instant suifuel by just looking at this comparison


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 20, 2019)

over/thread


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 20, 2019)

obviously not OP


G O D said:


> His side profile saves him tbh, he should show his profile when approaching women.


looks like a chimp jfl


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 21, 2019)

DSL


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 21, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> View attachment 43385
> View attachment 43386
> 
> IF this is really you, Sorry boyo, you need surgerymaxx, no time for you to ldar or its f over,
> ...


homo sapien vs 404 sapien


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Apr 21, 2019)

so much coping in this thread op its NOT over if you play the BBC game if you have a big cock you will slay no matter what your face is its a biological fact


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 21, 2019)

lol im just lolling at your lips tbh

























*ITS FUCKING OVER ITS LITERALLY FUCKING OVER IF YOU HAVE AN AVERAGE DICK SIZE ITS DOUBLE OVER *


----------



## G O D (Apr 21, 2019)

@HorseFace


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 21, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> What could I possibly do to fix this issue? I stated above what I am currently doing.


I'm serious: you have to fix eyes, lips and jaw. 
It's a lot of money


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 21, 2019)

bc of bimax protrusion


Andromeda88 said:


> What could I possibly do to fix this issue? I stated above what I am currently doing.


Stop trolling, should be banned, if this is actually you why the aren't you listening to the posters here and taking better photos.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 21, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> View attachment 43230







*Never began for you, all I can give you is 


Spoiler










*


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 21, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> so much coping in this thread op its NOT over if you play the BBC game if you have a big cock you will slay no matter what your face is its a biological fact


> ITT


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 21, 2019)

Spoiler



Just go the gym bro


----------



## x30001 (Apr 21, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> I mew and chew , have an palate expander. What else can I do judging from this picture???
> 
> I have been mewing for half a year, chewing for 2 months.
> View attachment 43230
> ...


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 21, 2019)

Just ldar bro


----------



## my boyo (Apr 21, 2019)

Visit the orthodontist if you havent already so they can fix your teeth; mew while you have your orthodontic treatment in. I mewed while I had braces and that sped up the process and gave me better results. Also, you seem to have good length hair which is typical of Somalis. All the ones i know have long and loosely curled hair. Grow your hair and learn to style it.

Try this style after growing hair and change it if it looks bad:


https://www.menshairstylestoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Short-Sides-Long-Top-2.jpg


----------



## JovanD (Apr 22, 2019)

With such lower half and lips you could trannymax easy (don't do it im kidding) XD
Other than that, it over.


----------



## lemonacid (Apr 23, 2019)

why you look sad on that pict ?


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

lemonacid said:


> why you look sad on that pict ?


----------

